# 1963 JC Higgins Flightliner project



## jimbo53 (Sep 8, 2015)

A good friend gave me this bike-he was the original owner, getting it for Christmas in 1963. When I was tearing the Bendix automatic to rebuild, there was even a small piece of Christmas tree tinsel wrapped up behind the sprocket! A free, all original and complete Deluxe Flightliner (with exception of missing headlight light lens and bulb assembly and rear tail light assembly). It doesn't get much better than that! 

Here is what it looked like before the teardown:





After teardown, all parts in the oxalic acid bath:




Removing the clear coat was a pain, but that gleaming chrome is worth it!













Waiting on tires so should have this old girl up and rolling by the weekend.


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 10, 2015)

Finished her up yesterday. Since the red paint was toast, decided to paint it an elegant gloss black that compliments the chrome nicely. Never overhauled a Bendix Automatic 2 speed hub, but with the info found here on the Cabe, it was a piece of cake-just had to slow down and follow the directions.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 10, 2015)

Your friend is gonna want it back when he sees it so lock it up tight!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 12, 2015)

You'd think, as heavy as that clear coat is, that rust would never make it through! I stripped one w/a brass wire wheel in a drill, still, took a long time!


----------

